# Hog bombs Hog....newbie sampler



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Got my newbie sampler from Leafhog (Josh) today, and it was a thundering hit to my newbie humidor!! Can't thank Josh enough for giving me the opportunity to sample some of the smokes he likes, and expand my newbie palate...This gem contained many different Toranos, Gran Hubano, Black Pearls, CAO Brazilias, a beautiful Hoya de Nicaragua, and an absolutely delicious looking Bolivar...can't wait to try, going to smoke one of the CAOs and a Carlos Torano at my Texas Hold 'em tournament tonight...thanks Hog!!! hog

Newbies, definitetly a nice way to sample new smokes!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

looks good. bombs are the best and so are the people who send them


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

icehog3 did excellent work on his end of the newbie sampler trade so it was absolutely my pleasure to send him some of my faves to try.

Hope ya like!

Let us know how your hold 'em tournament goes.


Hog


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice Josh, looks like you got some great smokes Tom. Hey what ya gonna burn first??


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice bomb!

Just don't let Josh try & help you over the fence. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice! Hopefully my packages to my newbie will land tomorrow.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Nice bomb!
> 
> Just don't let Josh try & help you over the fence. :r


nice one, alan. how' s the herpes?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You oughta know, considering where I got it.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> You oughta know, considering where I got it.


 :r , yeah. BTW, your sister sends her best! 

Hog


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanx! Your Mom says hi back.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Thanx! Your Mom says hi back.


OK, OK I surrender! :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Kiss sis for me would ya? Tell her that the Dr. called & her prosthesis is ready.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> OK, OK I surrender! :r


Hog, you gonna surrender to a Hatfield!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> Hog, you gonna surrender to a Hatfield!


What can I say? I'm pathetic. Sue me. :tg


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> What can I say? I'm pathetic. Sue me. :tg


I thought that was Khat's sisters name, so you've already been Sued :tg


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

All I can say is Josh is an upstanding guy....I tried to repay him but may have fell a little short for what I got from him..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

c2000 said:


> All I can say is Josh is an upstanding guy....I tried to repay him but may have fell a little short for what I got from him..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Aw, jeez, Jer, we was just funnin' him, honest, it's a slow day at work.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

c2000 said:


> All I can say is Josh is an upstanding guy....I tried to repay him but may have fell a little short for what I got from him..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


NO WAY DID YOU SHORT ME JERRY!

k-hat and I have been trading barbs on and off for awhile, just friendly fun!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Those are some good looking sticks there. Congrats Hog, and nice play to the other Hog.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Nice Josh, looks like you got some great smokes Tom. Hey what ya gonna burn first??


Hey Frank...smoked the CAO Brazilia during a Texas Hold'em tourney tonight...great smoke, and I took 3rd! Woo hoo!

Think I am gonna go smoke one of the Toranos before bed...now, which one?

OK, you can go back to flaming each other on the thread!! :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> NO WAY DID YOU SHORT ME JERRY!


Did he help you over the fence.............


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> Did he help you over the fence.............


smart ash


----------

